# Homemade Laundry Soap Recipe Help??



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

I've just made my first batch of homemade laundry soap.... the recipe was 
1 cup liquid castille soap
1/2 cup washing soda
1/2 cup borax
I'm wondering if anyone has used a recipe like this? It came out as a clumpy powder, I'm wondering if I can add water to it to make it a liquid soap?
I liked the castille soap recipe as everything else I found called for ivory or fels naptha, which have ingredients in them I wasn't comfortable with. (and I couldn't find any pure soap bars where I live.)
Thanks!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

i have never had good luck with the liquid castille like Dr. Bronners, it never gels, and I've been making homemade laundry soap for almost three years ( lots of batches!!!) I like to use Kirks Castille bars, of course everyone on this board will tell you to make your own, which I will do eventually....Oh, and I use the fels naptha recipe and just sub two kirks for one fels naptha (kirks are smaller)

Tilly


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh Thanks! Where do you find the Kirks? And yes, eventually I will learn to make my own soap too! I'm easing myself into things!!!! 
I've seen a few recipes with fels naptha.... is the one you use powder or liquid? I just find a liquid works better in my washer, but that's with commercial detergent.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I use the liquid (gel, really) recipe. The only places that carry Kirks Castille around here is safeway and a little Ma&Pop store. You might try Amazon if you regularly buy stuff online.I have found that if you get the lumpy, gritty stuff on top and watery underneath, it didn't set long enough at a hot enough temp. Here's what I do:

a stock pot half full of water heating on stove 
add 2 grated bars kirks
after fully dissolved, add 1 1/2 cups borax
stir till dissolved, still heating
add 1 1/2 cups washing soda
stir till dissolved
keep stirring and bring your temp up, if you go too fast it will bubble over
pull your spoon out for a few seconds and look for the beginnings of a boil
as soon as you see a bubble from the boiling, immediately grab the pot ( with pot holders!!) and dump into a 5 gallon bucket half full of hot water. Fill the bucket up the rest of the way with hot water, let set until gelled.

Sorry it's so detailed, but I had many failures before getting my routine down, now it's just simple to do. The bucket is very important. It has to handle all that hot water. I use a Homer bucket and lid from Home Depot, it's nearly two years old and doing fine. After it gels, I reach into the bucket with a wire wisk and whip it around. 1/2 cup per large load ( is there any other kind?) in the machine.

Now, there are as many ways of doing this as there are people doing it, this recipe had to be tweaked each time we moved because the change in water. Write down exactly what you did right after you get the lid on, believe me, you won't remember next month when it's time to make another bucket, and find the right proportions for your situation......

Hope this helps

Tilly

BTW, it takes overnight to cool


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Ooooooooo thanks you so much! I'm gonna try this out when I run out of the first batch. (I looked up Kirks, don't think I can get it unless I order online, I'm in Canada.) Wondering about using a similar bar soap though. 
I really appreciate the step by step. I have no idea what I'm doing, so this is great!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Tilly, I'm on my first small batch of homemade but made the dry version. I did that mainly to see how I liked it (love it!), but also read somewhere that the jell version can mold. I can't imagine anything growing in it but thought I'd ask.
Thanks!


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I've never had problems with mold, And I keep the lid on it 24/7 from the time it gets filled. I made a batch once right before going on vacation for 2 weeks and didn't have any problems when I got home, it smelled and worked just fine.

Sometimes I get the urge to try a new soap, and have tried ivory( not doing that again), fels naptha( works very well, just rather have castile) dr. bronners bar soap (it was ok), Dr bronners liquid (nope) Zote pink and white (works very well, prefer the white) Mrs. Meyer's geranium is next on the list.

All of these soaps got our clothes clean, kids on a farm, greasy tractor, grass stains, etc. So I would suggest experimenting until you find what you like, then experiment for the fun of it. It will all get your clothes clean.

Tilly


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I've been using the liquid detergent for over 2 years and have never had a problem with mold and I keep it stored in the garage. It gets our clothes very clean, but it seems the whites are a little dingy. I made a batch of dry yesterday, including some Oxyclean. I'll see how I like this.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I used fels naptha in this first batch because that is what most recipes call for. I will check out some of the other soaps. I am really pleased with this laundry soap but will mix up a batch of the jell version soon.


----------



## GrayDay (Apr 6, 2010)

Country Lady said:


> It gets our clothes very clean, but it seems the whites are a little dingy.


I add an extra half cup of borax to the white load and it really seems to brighten them.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

GrayDay said:


> I add an extra half cup of borax to the white load and it really seems to brighten them.


Thanks. I've give that a try.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there any substitute for washing soda? The stores up here carry borax but by the time I pay shipping if I order washing soda online I might as well buy laundry soap. Can't I use baking soda?


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

Can't I use baking soda?[/QUOTE said:


> I was wondering this too. I found Arm and Hammer "so clean" washing soda, but I'm wondering about the ingredients. (not listed on box)
> It's got a really strong fragrance to it, which doesn't transfer to the clothes thankfully, but it makes me wonder what else might be in there.
> I've heard you can get washing soda in large quantities at farm supply stores?
> Washing soda is sodium carbonate, I've emailed Arm and Hammer to see if they put anything else in theirs.
> I might try baking soda next batch and see what happens.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Baking soda and washing soda are NOT the same things. Baking soda you can ingest but washing soda you can't.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Try contacting arm and hammer to see if there is a store anywhere near you where it can be purchased. Thats how I found a neighboring town sells it.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is the link to my recipe http://thehighlandviewpantry.blogspot.com/search/label/Homemade Household Cleaners

I order fels napth from soapsgonebuy and wahing soda from Meyers.


----------

